# Arrival of the Bremont Israeli Air Force Demo Team Watch



## aikiman44 (Jun 22, 2007)

The Bremont Israeli Air Force Demo Team Watch

This version of Bremont's U2/Martin Baker is supplied exclusively to the IAFDT. The Aerobatic Demo Team pilots are top IAF flight instructors. The 4 Stars of David signify the squadron's basic 4 plane formations; the geese are the symbol of the team. They used to fly the Fouga Magister. These were phased out from the Flight School 3 years ago and replaced by Beechcraft T-6's.

I missed my U2 Limited Edition, and after corresponding with one of the Team pilots, a deal was struck. 
The dial is a metallic blue that appears almost black in low light. The barrel of the case is anthracite and the crown at 4 operates the Roto-Click bezel. I've blocked the engraving of the pilots name on the case back.



























































































Great photo of a Fouga Magister:










Ad for the Martin Baker Ejection Seat in a Fouga Magister. Notice the ejection handle on the seat. This corresponds to the black and yellow base of the seconds hand (the actual colors of the handle):

1965 | 0644 | Flight Archive

Some videos of the the Team, the the first one with the Fouga Magister:






Flight Graduation Ceremony, Wings Ceremony in the T-6:

Israeli Aerobatic Team AirShow - Flight School Graduation, Wings Ceremony - YouTube


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

That is very cool. I love that strap with the black case.


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

Awesome! Love the blue dial. Congrats


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Beautiful! I love it on the leather strap, and enjoy the lumed geese logo. Very cool...


----------



## aikiman44 (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks guys.


----------



## timeisofthessence (Oct 23, 2009)

Fantastic watch and really great story. The Stars of David, the geese and the blue dial are all really sweet and unique.

If any of his colleagues would like to unload one please keep me in mind.

Much respect to the Israeli Air Force.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Can't stop looking at that caseback.


----------



## BillyL2499 (Jul 6, 2015)

How do I get my hands on one of these... do any of the pilots sell them?


----------



## awildermode (Mar 23, 2015)

aikiman44 said:


> The Bremont Israeli Air Force Demo Team Watch


That is sexy! Love the logo and blue second lume.


----------



## azura123 (Dec 27, 2012)

awesome sunburst dial.
love the caseback.


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

aikiman44 said:


> Thanks guys.


If you ever sell this please let me know!!! It is one of my grail watches


----------



## Reinhard Immanuel (Oct 25, 2015)

I never really like Air Force edition watches, but this Bremont have a dial that you can admire!


----------

